# Picture Frame Glass Sources?



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

If you want museum glass, then the only place that's really cost effective to get it in less than job lot quantity will be a frame shop. If you just want clear glass, most towns have larger glass stores to buy it from in lesser quantity, but you'll need the equipment to handle it safely.

Don't forget the acid free matts and a matt cutter if you're going to set up a DIY frame shop. A properly matted print with a professional dust cover on the back is what sets apart a pro job from an amateur effort. Matts are more important than frames for the look.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Wish you luck with this idea. 
I've never even see a table saw in a framing shop.
http://www.americanframe.com/AmericanFrame/FramingBasics.aspx


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Wish you luck with this idea.
> I've never even see a table saw in a framing shop.
> http://www.americanframe.com/AmericanFrame/FramingBasics.aspx


Possibly wrong tool. Possibly overkill. But my new table saw is arriving tomorrow. No more running to friends' houses every time I need something cut.

So I'm going to find a way to use it for frames. And cutting sandwiches. And anything else I can find! : )

Probably better to do it by hand or with a miter saw. But if I have an accurate miter gauge or add a jig to cross cut sled I'm building anyway, should work. We'll see!

As for glass, I can live with less than museum quality, so it'll probably have to just be finding a local shop.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

hi Scott...frame shops have a special saw, I think it's called a guillotine...
Well, that's what the head knot around here calls it...
It cuts the two miters perfectly, it's also very expensive. 

Now for your table saw ...you will love it! :thumbup:

Yes, you can use your new table saw for frame making...
We made a mitering sled for our table saw for perfect cuts. 
It's not easy to do, but it can be done with a lot of practice.
You also need to make a jig to hold the pieces together while
glueing. Where there's a will there is a way, you just have to
be able to think outside the box. 

I'm sure if you do a search -- there are videos on how to make a
mitering sled for a table saw. 

Once you have a table saw, there's no end to the stuff you'll
be able to make...
About the glass research Mirror and Glass stores, they will be
able to get you quality glass. We buy our clear glass ( for cabinets
we make) from a Mirror and Glass store. This is your best option.

Are you doing this for just some frames for yourself, or do
you plan on making them to sell? I am assuming you have
glass cutting experience? 

I'll be back to show you an antique picture framing tool 
that we have.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Near New Haven?


Hobby Lobby would have what you need. Make sure to print one of their discount coupons first....


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

check out this antique picture frame making tool.

It's a Stanley 400... does anyone know anything about it?


----------

